# Hamilton Electric Centaur



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an interesting Hamilton Electric watch, the Centaur, and dates to 1965. Unfortunately the photo does not show it any justice. It has a florentined bezel, which just looks dirty in the photo.










One of the most interesting things about the Centaur is the faceted crystal, which you can see better from this angle.

I bought this watch a while ago from Joel Hazen, who is a noted collector of Hamilton watches. If you have ever been outbid on eBay for a Hamilton by "joeyhaze", this is who it is.

I just had the watch overhauled by a collector from Texas who I met through eBay - he and I have competed in the past for a number of watches. He did a nice job, with the watch keeping time to about 8 seconds a day (505 movement). I believe he would be an asset to this group, too, in that he has an interest in early electric watches. He also recently sold a black dial Wittnauer Electro-Chron with an original band, the only other black dial Electro-chron that I have seen, other than my two. (I am wearing my black dial Electro-Chron as a type this - currently my favourite watch in the world).

Best regards from Canada.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations, nice watch and the crystal adds to the character, how does it wear?

I remember seeing this type of raised crystal on some vintage Rados but don't remember the model.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> ... Joel Hazen, who is a noted collector of Hamilton watches. If you have ever been outbid on eBay for a Hamilton by "joeyhaze", this is who it is.


I'd rather not think about how many auctions I've lost to him  . A man with very deep pockets...much deeper than mine. :sadwalk:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

adrian said:


> Congratulations, nice watch and the crystal adds to the character, how does it wear?


I can't see any issue in regard to wear. The only thing is that the watch is a bit fatter than you would think because the crystal sticks up a fair bit. So you need to be a bit careful that you don't slug anything with it. There are lots of crystals for sale for Hamilton Electrics on eBay, but I have never seen one for the Centaur. Don't know if Rene Rondeau has them (maybe I should check just in case).

In comparison to some of the new watches though, the height of the Centaur is no big deal.


----------

